# Newbie Here. I need to talk



## Grey Dad (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone.
Lots on my mind.. I am not a millennial as a matter of fact perhaps the polar opposite of one but I do believe in the power of the internet and the community to help each other out. With that being said I look forward to getting started and sharing with the group.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Grey Dad (11 mo ago)

Should I just segue spelling?? Transition straight into what is on my mind or start another post?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome. choose Forums, look up the various categories, then pick an appropriate one that is designed for your problem. E,g., Infidelity, sexual problems, General, etc., then post and check for replies.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

yes, post in the forum that your issue most aligns with


----------

